# The wonders of Google



## Unadorable (Jun 13, 2006)

In a Google search for 'My Girl' (the movie - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) a website called 'Things my girlfriend and I have argued about' came up. I was bored and it sounded interesting, so i clicked. And how glad I am that I did! Its hilarious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







For instance, one of the examples: 

Margret doesn't like to watch films on the TV. No, hold on - let me make sure you've got the inflection here: Margret doesn't like to watch films on the TV. She says she does, but years of bitter experience have proven that what she actually wants is to sit by me while I narrate the entire bleeding film to her. 'Who's she?', 'Why did he get shot?', 'I thought that one was on their side?', 'Is that a bomb' - 'JUST WATCH IT! IN THE NAME OF GOD, JUST WATCH IT!' The hellish mirror-image of this is when she furnishes me, deaf to my pleading, with her commentary. Chair-clawing suspense being assaulted mercilessly from behind by such interjections as, 'Hey! Look! They're the cushions we've got.', 'Isn't she the one who does that tampon advert?' and, on one famous occasion, 'Oh, I've seen this - he gets killed at the end.'

Has anyone else seen this site? Or like it as much as me?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL! I have bumped into a website called things my boyfriend says. Which is acutally pretty funny. This girl logs convos that her and her boyfriend have. Some of the stuff he says is pretty funny. I told my boyfriend that he needs to start a website for the things his one friend says. He says some pretty funny stuff. Anyways, sorry for carrying on...I haven't seen this one in particular. I'll check it out though.


----------



## cookies (Jun 15, 2006)

It sounds familiar...didn't the guy who did the site then write a book? Oh yeah, i just went to the site, he did! Yay for my memory lol


----------

